
Fortune, Failure, Fetish, Fest: Aby Warburg's Glorious Nachleben - diodorus
https://jhiblog.org/2016/07/06/fortune-failure-fetish-fest-aby-warburgs-glorious-nachleben/
======
erichocean
Can someone please explain how this submission, which has 9 upvotes and no
comments (save this one) is still on the HN front page after five hours?

It's far less successful than any other entry on the front page. Clicking to
the linked article, it's also not the kind of material that HN is known for.

